# Luck E Strike Bass Magic Swimbaits...



## cjensen (Mar 21, 2008)

Bought a pack of the 4.5 inch at BPS the other day. Has anyone tried these yet? What do you think of em? I know this is the "hot" bait this year, figured I'd jump on the bandwagon and give em a try. Hopefully the weather up here stays on the warm side to get rid of the ice. Some of lakes I fish had up to 40 inches of ice so it might take a while.


----------



## asinz (Mar 21, 2008)

40 inches of ice! I feel bad for complaining that is was only in the low 60's the other day, but it hit 70 today, got a sunburn as well as skunked.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have some, havent gotten around to using them yet tho


----------



## slim357 (Apr 11, 2008)

I finally tossed one today to test it out, it did want to roll, but it was much better than reaction strike fat heads.


----------



## cjensen (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm trying them out along with some of the Berkley Hollow Body swimbaits Wednesday at the local spot. Bass are still a little slow due to the cold but the musky around have been in the mood lately. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

I still havent gotten any of the berkley, let me know how they compair, next ima try out my strike king ones


----------



## cjensen (Apr 19, 2008)

Overall I like the Berkley swimbaits better. They're softer than the Luck E Strike's and the action is better. With the Luck E Strikes I had to use a pretty fast retrieve but the action was decent. I was able to fish the Berkley's slower and still keep the action of the lure going. Overall the action of the Berkley swimbait looked more natural to me. On the fall the Luck E Strike simply dies and kind of rolled over on the way down, while the Berkley's tail fluttered on it's way down. Needless to say I didnt catch anything but the water was hanging around 42 so things are still a little slow.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks cjensen, even though I was going to get some already this just seals the deal.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the report cjensen! :beer:


----------

